# 

## 1

!
 (    )  ,    ,    ,       (    )                                -  (  6    ) .        ,         .        ,    .   .   .
 .
       ,   096-185-05-33     . 
    ,   ,   ,        .

----------


## 23q

*1*,    -:
     .1 .34 *""* ,  - "  **  ", "**  ", "**   " 
     .1 .35 *""* ,  - " **   ", "**  ,    ", "**    ".

----------


## infospacer

> ?

     "" -    "" ?  - ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .    .

----------


## Karen

> "" -    "" ?  - ?

     .

----------


## 1

> *1*,    -:
>      .1 .34 *""* ,  - "  **  ", "**  ", "**   " 
>      .1 .35 *""* ,  - " **   ", "**  ,    ", "**    ".

  ,     .     .      .        -  ,   ?           .  ,    ,       ,   -     .         ,    -.        .
        .

----------


## Enter

:            
                  .           ".live" "112 ". "    , ,    ,         .  ,      ,   ,      .    -  ,      .     -  , ?      7  ,       ", -  .

----------


## alexx76

> :            
>                   .           ".live" "112 ". "    , ,    ,         .  ,      ,   ,      .    -  ,      .     -  , ?      7  ,       ", -  .

    (..           .         ...     . ..  .     ..    .  ?))     )).      10
     ..??

----------


## Enter

:  
   . .  , ,            .   , ,     .       ,            - .         ,     .  -   ,    -       .       ,      - . 
 .    .  ,   . 2014-   ,    ,             . 
      .            .     -             .    ,       :                  . 
   ,   ,    ,       .     ,        ,             ,          ,            . 
        .     ,     ,          .    ,       .  ,         .  . 
     ,        .    $2000     ,     .    . 
       ,     .         .        - .  ,          .     ,        .      -  ,  ,       . ,          . 
    :    ,   .      ,  ,     .  .       . 
,            .   ,    ,            ,      .  -      ,     .     -       .         .           ,       .       .  , ,     ,       . 
     ,         .    ,     .           ,                 :  .

----------


## Enter

,       ,     . 
1901  235     226. 
         ,   ,                      . 
ֳ            ,           . 
      ,                  ,    ,     . 
        . 
* * * 
  , ,    ,    .
 ,           ,          .

----------

,       ,

----------


## 876

...

----------

